# How old were you when you miscarried?



## pink380

Hi Girls,

Im not sure if a thread like this has been done already but I would be interested to know how old you were when you miscarried.

The reason I ask is because I have just had my second miscarraige today. I had it natural at home like my previous one which was in April 2008.

I am 36 and its got me thinking so much about all you read about WOMEN 35 AND OVER being at higher risk. I dont know if I will ever get answers and I am just so blessed to have 2 children already 11 and 6 but we would just like one more before we get too old. 

My head is being twisted because now I have this thing about carrying to term and a baby having major health problems etc.

Am I classed as old, are my eggs of bad quality now, how comes I have had 2 perfectly healthy pregnancies and now that I have hit the over 35 mark its all going wrong?

I would love a poll of ages just to compare.. Thanks girls


----------



## BABYCAREY

I was 39!! Had 3 gorgeous sons before then!! 
God knows???????????????????????????//////


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was 19 :(


----------



## Windmills

I was 18 & 19.


----------



## AmeliahJoy

19 for me. A month shy of 20. :(

Sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: hope things work out for you and your family!! fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## samj131

hi,
i was 18 with my first in 2007 and 21 with my second august 2009.
hoping to conceive soon..as i am only 21 and OH is 22...due to get married in october 2009 and doctor is sending me for tests as miscarried at the same amount of weeks each time i was pregnant so a little worried if i can carry to term or not.
hoping all will be well.
Sam x


----------



## BlackBerry25

I was 22 :(


----------



## JASMAK

Let's see...my first and second one, I was 32. I lost another one (actually two - twins) when I was 33. I am now 34, almost 35. I am still TTC, but with no luck.


----------



## sancarlos27

I had my first this week, at age 31...Have a 7 year old son. My husband is almost 42...


----------



## JesseLake

im 19, OH is 32. Your eggs and what not are fine, ur body is just that bit older. my dad was 44 n stepmum was 40 wen they had my lil sis. its just harder for u to concieve if anything but mc are often unexplained and can happen at any time. sorry for ur loss tho.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i was 24


----------



## todteach

So sorry for your loss hun. Sending you hugs and kisses. xox

I lost my first when I was 28 and my second at 29. I'm still 29 and determined to have a successful pregnancy next time around. :hugs:


----------



## janie0

I had a mmc at 18 weeks in July- I'm 35. We have a 5 yr old & not entirely sure if we have the courage to try again.....


----------



## leishlee

22 a weeks away from 23


----------



## HS Bean

28. I had two healthy pregnancies before that.


----------



## Jessa

My first I was 25 and second I was 26.


----------



## jovi_girl

i was 26. they at first thought i just had a regular missed miscarriage, but pathology results showed i had a molar pregnancy. I had to wait 6 months to try again, but went on to have a normal healthy pregnancy and now have a 2mth old lil boy. 

Sorry for your loss hun. Good luck with TTC. :hugs:


----------



## luv2jig

25...and hoping to get pregnant again before I turn 26!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

it was my first pregnancy and I am 27 - m/c in july 09


----------



## Frankietoo

Also my first pregnancy and I'm 31 x


----------



## pink380

Thank very much girls,

My god you are all so young, so its nothing to do with age.

As far as m/c being unexplained and nothing to do with eggs etc, I could let one go but having 2 really gets you thinking there is something not quite right.

I have a neighbour who tried for 10 years with 8/9 m/c until she got her little one. She spent years at different doctors only to find out years down the line a simple Asprin was needed to sort the problem.

Obviously her blood was clotting etc once she fell pregnant and this has got me really thinking. She is begging me to try again and to take an Asprin as soon as I know I am pregnant??????

I seem to be getting the "heartbeat" stage with the pregnancy, first one died at 8+5 weeks and the second 6+5 so both these would have had a heartbeat, so something is obviously ending the pregnancy. I have an appointment today with the consultant and I am going to ask for a very detailed check-up before I even consider trying to conceive again.

I have also read in alot of places that late ovulation can cause problems as well and I always ovulate around cd22/23 after my period. So I will be asking about this aswell.

Thanks again girls.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I was 25 and Hubby is 23.


----------



## JenJosh

I was 29 with my first, 33 with my second and currently 12 weeks pregnant with my third and i am 36 tomorrow xx


----------



## AP

I was 21 & 22. I'm starting to believe that age really doesnt matter.


----------



## faun

I was 25 with my first and second and 26 with my third. I don't really think there is much of a link to age looking at the answers in this thread.


----------



## x-amy-x

I lost Evie at 20 weeks and 4 days. I'm 20 years old and I'd had one previous full term pregnancy

xx


----------



## MsBanani

Sorry for everyone who has suffered a miscarriage :(

I thought I miscarried with my current pregnancy and I was 20 and thought my world had come to an end.


----------



## marie-louise

I was 27, found out it was definitely over on 28th birthday


----------



## lauraperrysan

i was 19, 19, 20 and 21 (1 day off 22) :( 
xx


----------



## ThatGirl

19


----------



## Shazzy-babee

i had a m/c at 18, around 15 weeks, it was savage, went for the 12 week scan i was smiling but the the woman look at me and i just burst into tears :(


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

i was 17!


----------



## Jane1972

Sorry to hear of your loss words aren't enough though are they.

I was 32 the first time, then had one at 33 one at 34 and two at 36.(DH is 11 years older) I also have a lovely son who I had when I was 21.


----------



## verona

i was 16 x


----------



## faith143

I am 36 and miscarried this summer at 10 weeks 5 days. I have a 9 year old son and had no problems at all during that pregnancy.

I'm sorry for all of you who have experienced this...it has been one of the most difficult experiences of my life. I'm a very positive person and am doing well. It is comforting to find a place to connect and learn more about women with similar experiences.

:hugs:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

I was 19 with my first mc and 23 with my second.

:hugs:


----------



## Snowball

I had a stillbirth and a mc at 22 and 2 more mc's at 23 :(


----------



## lauram22

i was 23 xxxx


----------



## Maritini

i was a couple days shy of my 24th birthday


----------



## zoe87

hi im very sorry for ur loss....i was 19 with my 1st m/c at 6 weeks and i was 21 with my 2nd m/c at 16 weeks


----------



## artchick49

Going through my first now at 29. No prior pregnancies.


----------



## wish2bmama

21 years old. :(


----------



## cocochannel

OMG now i feel really old!!!
I had first-34
2nd-35
3rd-36
4th-37
5th-38
6th-39
just had 7th at 40!!
have 11yrs old daughter, sorry for all your loses it horrible i know but try and keep positive. love to you all


----------



## tabbicles

I am 29. Miscarried my 1st last week while on Holiday on what should have been 12 weeks. Turned out the baby died at 7 weeks and I never knew untill now. :(


----------



## _Hope_

I'm 35, this was my first pregnancy :sad1:


----------



## sleepycat

31, 34 (1 official plus 2 chemicals) & 35 (turned 35 in July). I also have 2 healthy children aged 11.5 (23.5 when he was born) and 7.5 (27.5) when she was born. I too want one more and wonder about my eggs but hope and pray I'll drop at least one more good one soon. I do have low amh, as I have found out, but am now upping the ante on the lifestyle/suppliments etc. I hear many good things about DHEA and you can buy it over the counter. Starting clomid next cycle. I too just had a miscarriage - It will be a week ago this Friday. Had to have a D&C at 9 weeks as mm/c at 6.

Flowers for you:flower:


----------



## LeaArr

I was 26, husband was 27.


----------



## srm0421

I was 15 with the first, 20 with the Second, 22 with the third and 24 with the last, I then went on to have a healthy son. Sorry about your loss. Good luck with everything :hugs2:


----------



## beachlover1

I had one 3 weeks ago, I am 34. It was my first pregnancy....heres hoping for better luck next time!!


----------



## mammy_to_be

* i was 17 when i had my stilborn son mckenzie, then the year later still 17 mind, i M/C with twins xxx*


----------



## impatient1

I was 22 when I had mine.


----------



## LaDY

24 :( x


----------



## jayjay1990

18 :(


----------



## MaryB

Lost identical twins just before I turned 44. (Obviously, my chances were pretty slim...)

Very sorry you got this news. I did natural MC, not D&C, and this is the first day without cramps, so I think it's over. Hope it all goes ok for you.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

mmc found at 12 week scan, baby measuring 7+4. Age 25, DH 26 :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i was...

19 when i had my first 2 m/cs 
20 when i had my last 2 m/cs

i have no living children


----------



## goddess25

I was 34 when I had mine


----------



## Tudor Rose

i was 18 when i had my 1st, then 20 when i had my 2nd 22 when i had my 3rd and this year 24 when i lost my 4th! i would say it has nothing to do with age.


----------



## ladypotter

First and second mc I was 27. Third time I was 31 and this time, 34. :-(


----------



## blaze777

I was 13 with my first and 18 with my second which was twins :(


----------



## bbhopes

I was 34 when I had my miscarriage, and 35 when my son was born and died.


----------



## FierceAngel

1st 18
2nd & 3rd 19
4th 20


----------



## apple_20

I was and am 20. happened just over two weeks ago. as far as i can see it's so common and can happen at any age, people will allways blame themselves (am i too old? did i do too much or too little? should I have done this? etc.) Its not your fault so good luck for the future.
xx


----------



## 2cheesecakes

i am 28 and miscarried 2 days ago. everything was utterly perfect before Tuesday, when i went for my scan and was told the baby's heart stopped beating at 16-17weeks. it's just so sad and i can't get over it. i want to be pregnant again


----------



## Jkelmum

16 when I lost Hope


----------



## gistorny

I am 37 and just m/c on sept. 19th


----------



## lizzieredrup

I had my first miscarriage this month and I am 24 and have 3 little boys.


----------



## bumble b

i had my first & hopefully only miscarriage august 2008 on hubby's birthday :cry:
i was 25 and it was our first pregnancy.


----------



## Swanny

I was 27

x


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

I was 29 when i miscarried at 10 weeks.Had 4 healthy pregnancies before that,and had 2 healthy ones since.


----------



## bumbleberry

20 with my first, 22, then 30 with my last in May 09


----------



## fuffyburra

I was just 20, July 24th of this year. Hopefully my last.


----------



## Las78

I was 30, first (and hopefully last) mc at 17w, had 2 perfectly normal pregnancies before then and 2 gorgeous little girls.


----------



## sunbeam

I was 41.. but have got pregnant again and touch wood everythings seems ok so far.. so i dont think age is to blame....


----------



## startinitover

19 exactly a month shy of my 20th birthday:(


----------



## sophster

I was 27 (nearly) 28 when I had my miscarriage now; however after my experiences I realise that the suspected miscarriage I had at 17 couldn't have been anything else (the type of clots et al being passed only happened then and now) despite my xh just telling me it was a really heavy period and nothing more. In between though I have had fertility problems; I have had three healthy children, Thank God, so don't ever lose hope anyone who is going through this.


----------



## ellydu

i was 21 :(


----------



## ginger91

Last Friday- am 29 :cry:


----------



## Jasa1911

I was 18 for my first then 22 with my other 3 - dec 08, May 09 and July 09


----------



## RaeEW89

I've had m/cs at 18 and 19, experienced vanishing twin syndrome at 20 and now fetal death due to trauma and detached placenta at 20. All losses are really hard. Lots of love to all the ladies here.


----------



## T'elle

i was 18 when i had my first miscarriage in 2006 x


----------



## jenny25

i was 19 with my son paul and 25 when i miscarried at 9 weeks march and 7 weeks july/aug


----------



## danni0509

hi
i was 18 when i lost my 1st baby i had an ectopic pregnancy :( it was a struggle and a half to conceive that little babba too :( x


----------



## js9

i was 37.just goes to show it doesnt matter how old you are.hopefully there be a bundle of joy one day.


----------



## Liz2

I was 24


----------



## ThisTimePls

I was from the age of 28-32 with my 5 m/c xxx


----------



## rachjim98

Hi there everyone, 

I was 31 when we lost our daughter @ 20 weeks, and then lost another baby @ 6 weeks at the age of 32. I had 2 succesful pregnancies before the 2 losses. I have a 10 yr old and a 7 yr old. 


I wish you all the best!


----------



## louise1302

i was 17 and lost my first but have had 4 healthy boys since then xx


----------



## bevan88

Hi

My first preg was 2 weeks before i turned 28 i miscarried at weeks 8-10 not sure when exactly. as mmc discovered at 12 weeks scan. started spotting at 11 weeks. 

Could still be miscarrying now as spent the day in hospital having medical managed miscarriage and the nurses and doctor were unsure if i had passed everything.


----------



## Tasha

Honey grew her wings on my 22nd birthday and was born two days later.

I then had three miscarriages whilst I was 23, and so far one whilst I am 24 (July 09).


----------



## maratobe

it was the day after my 19th birthday


----------



## Emmielou28

I was 28 when I had my first MC at beginning of September. It was my first pregnancy. x


----------



## Rebaby

I was 24 and it was my first pregnancy


----------



## londonbird

19 and 23


----------



## magnolia09

26...it was my first pregnancy


----------



## wantababybump

I was 20 and 21


----------



## Jellyt

I was 20 and 21 too x


----------



## Rainstar

I was 20 (month shy of 21) and it was my first pregnancy


----------



## Melissa_M

Just happened...I'm 25 and it was my first pregnancy


----------



## sglascoe

so sorry for all your loses, i keep my fingers crossed for you allllll......


----------



## FizzleBob

I was 15 when I had my first, didnt really know what was happening to me. And 18 when I had my second, July just gone. x


----------



## kk1981

i was 22 years old :(


----------



## 3boys

I was 23


----------



## cheeselover

33 but now have a 3 month old...


----------



## doddy0402

I had my 1st when I was 20, then conceived a healthy baby boy the month after. I have had my second mc this week at the age of 24 and so have fingers crossed to be able to get pregnant quickly again.x


----------



## babytots

i was 17 when i had an unconfirmed m/c (long story). i was 21 when i had my first two confirmed m/c and 22 when i lost jessica. x


----------



## Lynda09

I was 26 I think I still felt like I wasn't grown up enough when it happened though I thought this can't happend to me.


----------



## Faerie

19, 22, 23 and twice when I was 24.

By the way, where I live 36 is considered a normal age to start having children. I am a young mum here (at 26).


----------



## LunaBean

I'm 24, 25 in 5 days :(


----------



## bump#1

22 for me.


----------



## londonbabe

I had just turned 18


----------



## londonbabe

i was about 5 weeks gone when i lost him/her if i remember correctly


----------



## Ivoryapril

I was 25


----------



## wldgreen

I miscarried at 5 months, two weeks after turning 32.:cry: My friend just had her baby girl this past Jan. 2009 baby is healthy and she is 36yrs old.


----------



## rachelrhin0

I didn't miscarry. I had a neonatal death and a stillbirth. My 1st daughter Carly died at 4 months old when I was 26. My 2nd daughter Hannah was stillborn when I was 26 almost 27.


----------



## augustbaby09

At 20 with my first and thankfully im now blessed with a 6 week old baby girl at 22


----------



## sayer82

i was 1st & 2nd -24
3rd & 4th -25
5th & 6th - 26
7th - 27
thye still have not found any reasons for our RPL


----------



## eclipse

I was 30 with my mmc, and 31 when I had my son Liam who turns 3 coming up here in November, and we are trying again. There isn't a switch that turns everything to crap when you turn 35, as my doctor tells me. Healthy pregnancies are possible into the 40's. I just personally choose to go before 35 if at all possible or close to it. Oh, and my mmc was November 2005, almost a year exactly to Liam's birthday...the due date was my d and c a year before.


----------



## JennTheMomma

I was 21 years old when I miscarried. It was our first pregnancy, and it was April 14 2006. Anyone can miscarry and it normally happens with a first pregnancy.


----------



## cleckner04

I lost my first at 21 and was blessed with my daughter at 22.


----------



## mari72

I was 34 when i had my miscarriage, i now have a beautiful 8 month old daughter and i'm 37.


----------



## fifismugley

I was 37, am now 38 and am worried we have left it too late


----------



## ummkarimyusuf

I have had 4 miscarriages:

35 @ 15 weeks
36 @ 8 weeks
37 @ 7 weeks
38 @ 9 weeks

I am blessed as I havetwo boys 6 and 4 years old, with my last I had a slight hemorrhage. I am now 39 and don't seem to be able to get pregnant again???, all test hubby and I had came back clear so I suppose there is hope. 

You know I just want one more, sounds greedy I know, I enjoyed breastfeeding so much I just want to feel the pleasure of doing this and holding my own little one just one more time............................................


----------



## cherry22

I was 20 with 1 and 2 and 21 with no 3 xx


----------



## beccaboo

18 just lost my lil jellybean :(


----------



## KimmyB

I'm 23 and it was my first pregnancy (ectopic) am waiting out the 3 months then we'll try again, fingers crossed for a sticky little BabyBell (our last name is Bell...)x


----------



## johnoblueshoe

I was 17 (ectopic) 
and just at 31 - :cry:12 weeks pregnant...


----------



## RSbabe

I was 25 with my first mc :cry:


----------



## Pink1981

I was 27 :cry:


----------



## nicholatmn

Well, I've had 3 losses this year... so... yeah... my age now :(


----------



## KA92

i was 16

x


----------



## BrookieG

i was 23 n it was a partial molar pregnancy resulting in mmc x


----------



## shocker

A month shy of my 19th birthday x


----------



## purpledaisy2

18


----------



## Omi

I was 37 with the first mmc and 38 with the second mmc - both last year. have since had tests and have been told as far as they can see im fit as a fiddle, fertile and all that. Turned out i had a wonky thyroid so am now on medications for life and hoping i will be 3rd time lucky!

All the best, Omi xxx


----------



## ryder

I just had one and I am 24... Unfortunately I think early mc are fairly common, someone posted that the average women has 3 mc's in her whole life. Sometimes without even knowing. 

Its still hard and frustrating though X


----------



## Baby 4 me

I'm so sorry to read of all your losses, it's certainly one of the most awful things I've ever had to deal with. I mostly take my hats off to those of you who had to deal with it when you were so young. I can't imagine how you're coping. I miscarried my first baby in August, two months after I turned 30. I barely feel that I can cope now nevermind when I was in my teens. Good luck to everyone for the future. B4M xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

28, almost 29, DH is 50


----------



## TacoTurtle

I was 17.


----------



## BL21

21...Husband 29


----------



## sublime_ivy

I was 24 just before my 25th birthday.


----------



## autumn09

i had my daughter at 21 then my second pregnancy ended in m/c on 17/09/09 i had just turned 30. im now pregnant again and hoping all will be well.


----------



## JLT

26 years old.


----------



## oboeverity

29 x


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi there.

I was 20 years old when i had my miscarriage (5mnonths ago)

Hope we will get our BFP soon 

many hugs x


----------



## Sparklestar

23 xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

I was 36 with my first, 37 with the second and nearly 38 with my third (chemical).

Should hopefully be getting tests this year for recurrent miscarriages x


----------



## maybabydoll

29 x x


----------

